# Contract and Debt



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Hello,

A friend who works with my husband is considering leaving the UAE, I mean, he's considering booking a ticket, getting his wife and kids and leaving without notice. 

The company they work for have gone back on everything they've ever said, even signed contracts seem to mean nothing. Bonuses, allowances, pay rises etc that are in their contracts have all been refused. 

So he has a loan of 300000AED which he took out to cover the debts he got into paying for schooling and things that the company has never helped with. Even though they are supposed to do. 

Question is, if he does a flit and leaves in the middle of the night what will happen? 300000aed is a lot, and I've heard differing reports of banks chasing people back in the UK. 

I don't want this to be his decision but as it stands he earns 244,000AED a year, and his accommodation and schooling alone were accounting to 160,000. That doesn't leave much to support a family of four! 

Does anyone know what will happen?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If he has a contract, and they were suppose to pay for schooling and his accomodations or such things, then I suggest he goes to the ministry of labour before the runner. Bonuses unfortunatly are used more often as not as a carrot to get people here and many people never see bonuses. 

If is not built into his salary and it is indeed 244k, then probly not a lot of choice in the matter. There is talk of the uk returning someone to the uae but it is someone who has a huge amount of debt. From listening to other expats who have friends who left after the collapse, they get hounded a bit by creditors there but no issues other then the calls and annoyance from them. 

As companies attempt to pay people less and less, and more and more people are being told salaries that are subpar are a 'good deal' and they have dubai beer goggles on, this is going to probly happen more often. Many people on the dubai salary thread just dont listen when people tell them 25k isnt enough for a family with kids to live on because the salary appears to be good compared to 'back home'. 

It really is a sad situation and I wish your friend well in getting out of his situation.


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

Found this link http://www.arabianbusiness.com/uae-drops-interpol-alerts-against-debt-skippers--451671.html


----------

